# Warning when opening Microsoft Office Outlook



## jb1 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey, I am new to this forum and I sure hope someone can help me with this annoying warning. I couldn't find any help through Microsoft.

Every time I open Outlook 2007 I get a warning, 

"A data file did not close properly the last time it was used and is being checked for problems. Performance might be affected while this check is in progress"

I am using Vista OS and Kespersky Internet Security.
It seemed as though the problem started after installing Kaspersky?

Outlook works well and no other issues.

Thanks!


----------



## tssells (Apr 20, 2007)

jb1 said:


> Hey, I am new to this forum and I sure hope someone can help me with this annoying warning. I couldn't find any help through Microsoft.
> 
> Every time I open Outlook 2007 I get a warning,
> 
> ...


Try disabling the email addin with the AV software and try again. It may just be a bad install. I did however get a similar issue when I had my PST file on a network drive.


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

This happens when outlook cannot &#8220;write&#8221; the data from your .pst file and/or your archive files before it is forced closed.

I.e. this is why TSSELLS was getting that problem with the PST stored on the network drive. It didn&#8217;t write fast enough or had access problems when closing Outlook.

I would say if the problem started after Kespersky, that it is most likely causing you the problem. Check the settings in Kespersky!


----------



## jb1 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.
I tried disabling the AV mail security but no help. I'll leave it disabled for a few days just to be sure.


----------



## jb1 (Apr 20, 2007)

Interesting!
I imported a backup PST file from my old computer. It was imported to a folder under my Personel Folders not my Inbox Folder. Could this be an issue?


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

I wouldn't think that the import would make any difference as to the location it was imported, but again, I have not worked with Outlook 2007 yet either. I'll check on MSDN and see if I can find anything about it. It may be a little while though.

Also, you may want to look at the AV manufacturer's website to see if they have anything on it. If disabling it didn't fix it, I wouldn't leave it disabled! You'll want the protection!


----------



## jb1 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll re-enable my email AV and check Kespersky's website.
Thanks again for the advise!


----------



## myklcnier (Apr 7, 2007)

I believe it is my Microsoft Live OneCare causing the problem. Your Kespersky's may be causing the same fault.


----------



## 1woody (Apr 28, 2007)

I also installed Outlook 2007 from 2003 and now experience they same problem described. Most of the time when I start Outlook I receive the error message that the data file did not close properly. Also when I run Microsoft's scanpst.exe, it reports errors in the pst file that need repaired. I am running Trend Micro PC-cllin 2007. I really don't think the AV software is the problem.


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, have you updated your Outlook 2007 / Office 2007? Such as the following one:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FD-1E09-49B6-9003-C4C47539DF66&displaylang=en

I'm still searching for information on this, but I haven't found very much at all. Well, with the exception of people complaining about Office 2007 and how slow it is!

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

How big is the PST file?

Is it really stored on a network drive?


----------



## clinker (Sep 15, 2007)

I resolved this by unchecking the "Schedule an automatic send/receive every" checkbox of the "When outlook is offline section" of the send/receive options:

Tools / Options / Mail Set Up tab / Send/Recieve button / Uncheck "Schedule an automatic send/receive every" checkbox.

Works for me, but not a resolution if you want Outlook to send and recieve when offline; but who does?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Have you tried scanning and fixing the pst file via scanpst.exe? Maybe the pst file in some way is corrupted. I just did this on 6 files this morning.


----------

